# How to make hypertonic amphibian ringers?



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Want to mix the crystals in distilled water to treat bloated frogs but not sure what volume to use. . Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cwebster said:


> Want to mix the crystals in distilled water to treat bloated frogs but not sure what volume to use. . Thanks!


Generally you would reduce the volume of the water to 75% of the normal solution for ARS> 

If your doing something like this Caudata Culture Articles - Salt Solutions in Treating Salamanders the author does a good job of working it out. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

